

Ask HN: How to get value evaluation of a domain name - jsmartonly

I do not want to sell, just want to have some idea how it may worth, if possible.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
CyrusL
Domain names are very illiquid and there are lots of different ways to define
worth. On the low end, there is this price: how much could I sell it for
tomorrow in a no-reserve auction? On the high end, there is this price: how
much could I sell it for if I spend a year cold calling and negotiating with
potential end users?

Almost any domainer will tell you to completely ignore automated appraisal
services like Estibot. Most will also tell you to ignore professional
appraisals; they are better at estimating auctions prices than anything else.

------
opendomain
Look for similar names on AfterNic, GreatDomains, Pool, or other domain
reseller sites. But you will not really know until you try to sell it - just
set a high reserve to make sure it does not go for a song. Note: This assumes
a legitimate domain - if you have a trademark - you will lose it and it will
cost you a LOT more in legal fees.

------
amac
Try using Sedo's (sedo.com) appraisal service. They're fairly in-expensive and
they're also reasonably accurate.

